
'The damn thing melted': climate change sparks scramble for the Arctic - DanBC
https://www.smh.com.au/world/north-america/the-damn-thing-melted-climate-change-sparks-scramble-for-the-arctic-20180831-p500yf.html?crpt=homepage
======
DanBC
The video is remarkable, and is the main reason I submitted this article.

